# traded in my black ls cruze and picked up a white LTS "RS"



## GFO_Hoffi (Jun 5, 2011)

wow nice


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

the whites look slickkkkkkkkkkk, not sure about the blue wheels (but tahts just my opinion - i have to say it looks unique). 
On a separate note, they both look good together - and congrats on the switch~ 

ccasion14:


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Are you in Hawaii?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW! I never thought about saying this but... That looks looks pretty sweet on the wheels... How much did they give you for the LS?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice. I'm interested in the details of the trade. I'm thinking about doing this as well before hitting 30k.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Very nice! What vinyl did you use and did you remove the rear chrome strip to do that?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice! Looking great. Congrats on the new purchase!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

What did you use to take off the Chevy logo off the rims.What are you planing to do in the Future to your LTZ.


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

Very Nice! I'll definitely have to share this one with the co-workers!


----------



## jahrasta (May 31, 2012)

Christopher_2 said:


> Are you in Hawaii?


yup in the 808 state


----------



## jahrasta (May 31, 2012)

iKermit said:


> WOW! I never thought about saying this but... That looks looks pretty sweet on the wheels... How much did they give you for the LS?


i only had 5k miles on the black one and my friend works at the dealership so i pretty much just lost out on a months payment. glad i made the change quick before the miles builded up. i actually ordered it so i had to wait for it to come on the ship since i live in hawaii. 




Chevyderek72 said:


> Very nice! What vinyl did you use and did you remove the rear chrome strip to do that?


my friend owns a sticker/vinyl shop. so i just asked him for a good size sheet. layed it over the chrome and razored it up clean.




2013Cruze said:


> What did you use to take off the Chevy logo off the rims.What are you planing to do in the Future to your LTZ.


it is actually aluminum caps with the bowtie emblem over a plastic cap. i just pulled the aluminum off and painted the black cap. came out pretty sweet. i just ordered some eibach springs tonight so i plan on dropping it in a couple of weeks. then picking up the "injen" intake... probably take a break for a little bit after that lol...just some other small things.


----------

